# Considering using the Lesser GPL license?



## Chrisp (May 21, 2016)

Dear project owner,
I was wondering if you have ever considered changing the license of some of the core libraries in OBS (e.g. graphics-hook, libobs*, etc.) to the LGPL?
This would allow GPL incompatible projects (such as MIT) to use those libraries via dynamic linking while still preserving all the benefits of the GPL license.
This change would also benefit OBS imo. An even larger developer community means more contributions and an even more robust product.

A comparable project that did just that back in 2011 is VLC: http://www.videolan.org/press/lgpl.html


----------



## R1CH (May 24, 2016)

I don't see this happening. There are already several GPL-violating versions of OBS out there. Per the LGPL FAQ, OBS is in a fairly unique space, so using GPL to forward free software makes perfect sense.


----------



## Chris-Z (May 26, 2016)

maybe commercial usage?


----------

